# Need your help



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Everyone,
I need to come up with a quote for my senior yearbook, I was wondering if
any of you have some good quotes that go with Halloween.
Thanks
Joe Lajoie


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I'll bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween.

or:

'Tis the night - the night
Of the grave's delight,
And the warlocks are at their play;
Ye think that without
The wild winds shout,
But no, it is they - it is they.

or perhaps:

At first cock-crow the ghosts must go
Back to their quiet graves below.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

How about:

"What a colossal waste of time. You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy." :googly:


----------

